# Dining Table and Chairs, Griffin Style Legs.



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

* "Design and Glue Up."*

"I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table

For the dining table I have made a few design changes to the legs and to the marquetry to the top of the dining table. I will be working on the table legs first. The main changes to the legs are the lions face and mane. I wanted to give him more of a traditional majestic look. Here are a few pictures of the design drawing and of the glue up.

The next stage will be to begin carving out the table legs . I will post pictures of my progress showing the different stages in a series of blogs.

Thanks for looking and happy woodworking.



















Clamping the blocks of mahogany to the main section, to be carved as Eagle Wings.










The block mounted to a Wilton Schiller Power Arm, which is amazingly strong.










Side View of the glued up block










Top View of the glued up block.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


You certainly have my attention Dennis. 
The Griffin table is one of my all time favorites and there is no doubt in my mind that this will be no less impressive. 
Carving is next on my list so you will have my full attention.
I couldn't ask for a better teacher.


----------



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the progress. Although they are your shoes, you've got some big ones to fill if you're basing it off your Griffin Table! Have Fun!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


That is going to be one heck of a table. I'm with Paul - one of my favorites of your incredible projects! I can't wait! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


OMG, that is some seriously carving of one o my favs also.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Dennis - Thanks for making this project a blog and allowing us to see your work as it progresses.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


My reaction upon seeing this.

To say that I'm looking forward to more is an understatement.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Great design Dennis. I'm looking forward to the design and build.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


I can't wait to watch this take shape, Dennis!

By the way, that Power Arm certainly looks like an amazing accessory.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


You have this old guy excited Dennis. I'll be looking for all that follows.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


as always dennis
your work is amazing

one can only dream !


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Just clamping up that much mahogany would make me nervous. Looking forward to watching over the shoulder of a master!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Dennis,

This will be a very informative blog by a most accomplished craftsman-carver. We're excited to follow along. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you Dennis


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


I guess everyones going to be watching you on this one, buddy.

Lee


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Dennis that's going to be one fancy picnic table.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Lumberjocks, it's amazing that I've been on this web site for over four years and I still get excited to post something. Thank you for inspiring me to become a better craftsman.


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Dennis I am looking forward to watching you carve the lions and make the dining table and chairs~~ I learn a lot from watching you create beautiful pieces. Your loving wife


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Count me in on watching this!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * "Design and Glue Up."*
> 
> "I have finished designing and I have just begun the production of a new furniture piece, a dining table and chairs. This dining set will be similar to the "Griffin Table" that I made over four years ago. I posted the finished end table here on Lumberjocks. "If you would like to see it here is the link to the Griffin Table
> 
> ...


Creativity at its finest! Thanks!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

*"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*

The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.

To layout the legs I made a drawing template out of a poster board which is a thicker piece of paper for the pencil to follow when transferring it to the Mahogany. I used a cutting mat and scalpel to cut out the side and front templates. Using a template is an important step this will insure that all four table legs will match up to each other.

Thank you for looking, and happy woodworking.










Drawing the carving lines in with a pencil and template.










Completion of the pencil lines, ready for carving.










Stab cutting into the scroll lines, using a mallet to tap the knife into the wood about 1/8" deep. Use different carving knifes to match up to the radius.










Using a 12mm # 3 Fishtail carving knife to Relief cut up to the stab cut. Keep repeating these two steps, "Stab & Relief" cutting. Leaving the center of the scroll the highest point and carving deeper as you move outward around the scroll.










Matching up your knifes to the scroll, for carving in a reveal around the edge of the scroll.










Using a 20mm #2 carving gouge to flaten up to the end of the scroll.










Using a 18mm #18 Carving gouge to carve in the flutes into the face.










Using a 7mm #8a spoon gouge to carve in the lower flutes.










Using a 15mm #9 carving gouge to carve in the section of the flutes.










Stab cutting the side profile on the side of the leg.










Relief cutting out the sides.










Cleaning up the sides.










Putting a radius on the edges of the flutes. Using the carving knife upside down.










Putting a radius on the lower section of leg.










Smooth out the carving marks by using different files










The finished Lower section of one table leg.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


This is great, Dennis. One of these days, I'll get the carving tools (that you recommended to me a couple of years ago) out of the box and start making some shavings. Don't think I'll ever get to this level. Thanks for the instructional post.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


As you already know….simply beautiful. 
Thanks for allowing us to watch your progress.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Sharp tools LOL!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


That is exquisite.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


You have me wanting to set up a leg and follow along Dennis. 
Your clear photos and instructions make me think I may be able to do it.
Great teaching blog. Thank you.
I'm following intently.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


thanks Dennis ,been a admirer of your for a while ever sense i saw that chess table and chairs you built look forward to seeing the rest , a master of this craft is always good to watch ,thanks for sharing


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Agree with paul, your use of pictures and description makes it feel like I could easily follow along.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


That's a great insight into carving. Thanks Dennis


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Dennis your talent is only exceeded by your willingness to share , you are an inspiration to all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Super blog Dennis.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Awesome pictorial. Thanks for taking all the time to put this together. It is very enjoyable to see the project evolve.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Hey, that looks easy! Yeah, right! I was holding my breath before looking at each picture. 
I've tried a bit of carving and I have to stick to the rustic look to make it look liked my missed strokes were intentional! 
Those are some steady hands, good eyes and sharp tools!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


I agree you do make it look easy, a sign of a good instructor. I really look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Wow. Too bad we didn't have it as a video.

Great job.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Great job Dennis thanks for the lessons.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Although I'm no where near your talent level Dennis, I want to follow along just for the shear pleasure of watching you create the beautiful stuff you do.
Thanks.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Again you make a masterpiece look easy to achieve. We really appreciate your photos and detailed descriptions of the steps. While videos are great for some, they don't work for those of us still living in the past of dial-up internet. ;-(

Thanks for sharing. We agree with Billp: "Your talent is only exceeded by your willingness to share; you are an inspiration to all."

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Very detailed and pictured blog/how-to. Very good.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Nicely done with camera, mahogany and gouges ! Keep us up with your progress Dennis, and thank you !


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,

Few projects on LJ's make me miss woodworking as much as this does!

Great shots!

Lee


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Wonderful blog Dennis. I greatly admire the range of skills you demonstrate in your woodworking and the fantastic results you always get. Thanks for inspiring us!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Lumberjocks, for your kind words, you always give me inspiration to keep getting better. This really is a fun blog to take pictures and write a little bit about how to carve the scrolls and flutes into the legs. I'm looking forward to the lion face.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> *"Carving the Lower Flutes & Scrolls"*
> 
> The first step in carving out the table legs I began with the side scrolls and front flutes at the bottom of the leg. Before I start carving I always hone or sharpen any knife I will be using that have any small chips in the edge. This will give you a nice clean smooth cut when carving. For the table legs I used Genuine Mahogany it is a great carving wood and I think it has a cleaner cut than basswood because of it's tight grain.
> 
> ...


Dennis, it is always good to see how other woodcarvers proceed through a carving. I like your design! Keep them coming.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

* Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*

For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.

By just making a few small adjustments can really make a big difference in the way the face can change. I altered the size of the eyes and located them outward approximately ¼-in. The main distinction is making the snout larger and the ears farther back and a little larger. It is amazing how by just altering these few things have changed the entire look of the lions face. Next I will be carving on the lion's mane and the Eagle feathers.

On another note: It might be a while until I get to the carving on the mane and feathers on the Griffin dining table only because a customer has ordered a large coffee table 20-in. x 54-in. x 54-in. The coffee table will have a carved ball and claw lion's feet with lion faces carved into the aprons with a mixed with scrolled acanthus leaves on the aprons and legs. The top will have some really sweet Parquetry. I am very excited that the customer has a lion passion like I do.

Thank you for looking!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


This is going to be amazing! Thanks so much for sharing the photos of your progress! I love seeing it and you are a great inspiration to many! 

Sheila


----------



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Very impressive. Thank you for all of the photos showing the progression. Great work!


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Dennis,
Your carving is magnificent. I always look forward to seeing your latest carving project. My own carving has been limited to relatively simple stuff traditional on Kentucky rifles. Much less challenging, to say the least. Again, my compliments.
Roger


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


THANKS Dennis
You are a great teacher.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


As always, masterful.

Lee


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Jaw dropping! Thanks for the post…keep charging.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Sweet work! And you are busy too? Wonder why? LOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


I just love it Dennis, like all your work!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Dennis: That some great pictures and a great project.


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Looks great Dennis! I really like the changes you have made to the lion face he looks awesome.  It is always a pleasure watching you work and seeing the transformation of a block of wood carved into something so mejestic as this.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Dennis, the carving is fantastic. Its amazing to see, in your successive pictures, the lions face emerge from a block of wood. How deep is face!


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Dennis. The pictorial is appreciated. Fine work.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Amazing work that you do. I look forward to more on your blog. Thanks a bunch !!!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Dennis, thanks for another great post.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


I love your work and even more, I appreciate you sharing your techniques and skills with us! Beautifully done as always!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Dennis, It is always a great feeling to reveal every detail of your new work!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


You are good at it Dennis. Excellent work.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


I like this lion much better. I could see this one sleeping on the bed with me!
Nice work! Even though you show us where to start, I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Very nice - its work like this that makes me think 'Wow, I should learn carving' but also makes me think 'Wow, I could never do that!'


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Awesome Dennis, So gifted and blessed with these talents.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


awesome work as always dennis

you are one fine craftsman

thanks for showing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Wow! Amazing!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Lumberjocks for your positive feedback, It really gives me great joy to see my fellow woodworking friends with such a great passion for woodworking.

Hi Peter, the total depth of the face carving is 2 1/2"


----------



## deadrocker (May 9, 2016)

DennisLeeZongker said:


> * Carving the Lion face and wing scrolls*
> 
> For the face of this lion my goals are to make him more majestic by carving it closer to the traditional lion's face verses the last three I made five years ago for the "Griffin End Table." The lion faces for that end table had more of an Egyptian style to the face.
> 
> ...


To be honest this is not so easy as it looks. It takes a lot of time and dedication to make something like this and bring it to life like. The end result is so astonishing that it could be called priceless. [anti snoring devices]


----------

